# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Gear legit? Phenom pharmacy dbol and test 350

## dougal

Hi guys just getting ready to start my next cycle and just got dbol and test 350 been looking over the Internet and can't find any pictures online could I have some people to have a quick look thanks a lot

----------


## dougal



----------


## Gaspaco

Its UGL, got to try to see!

With dbol youll know very soon if its bunk!

----------


## dougal



----------


## dougal

Well me and my mate have injected 1ml (he bought same gear) and both have a huge lump ( mine is as big as my palm) and it is so painful to sit on and last night I kept waking up with pain! I have done a test prop cycle and the pain was no way near as bad as this any ideas?

----------

